# 3 Ohio fishermen lead Cabelas NWT



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Congratulations to Zac Jobes, Ryan Buddie, and Mike Robertson for finishing 1st, 2nd & 3rd respectively in the Cabelas NWT out of Huron after day 1. Good luck to all of you in tomorrow's final day.


----------



## smokepuller (Apr 6, 2010)

What time are weight ins tomorrow?


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Not over yet I am pulling for my buddies from Minnesota and Wisconsin LOL good luck to all


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

Is this the tour results for the first day or is this a different results?


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Those results are from the co angler side


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

I was looking at the Co results not the pro, 40lbs and 5 fish is a nice weight


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

I know nothing about these tournaments, how to the Co's get paired up with the pros? Random drawing or something different?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Co side... You are at the mercy of what the pro does. Today one pro, tomorrow assigned another so those will get all mixed up vs the pro side, which is usually not as drastic but still subject to mix ups. Should be some ups and downs tomorrow with the changing conditions. Watched the interviews today and the numerous top guys seemed cautious to their predictions. Seen as much as 30 or more spots jumps up and down in the past and it's going to be interesting. Will be at the weigh in to check it out tomorrow. Best of luck.


----------



## smokepuller (Apr 6, 2010)

What time does weight in start erierider?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

They delayed the start yesterday by 1 hr. Which delayed the weighin. Go to Cabelas NWT site for info.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

3pm scheduled weigh time today barring any unforeseen issue.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

smokepuller said:


> What time does weight in start erierider?





ErieRider said:


> 3pm scheduled weigh time today barring any unforeseen issue.


----------



## smokepuller (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

smokepuller said:


> Thank you


Quite welcomed sir!! Things went off without a hitch today. So 3pm weigh-in as planned. Kids fishing clinic at 4:30pm.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

This will be anyone's game that is in the top 30. I moved up 33 spots on day 2 last year. It should be good at the weigh in. Lot's of guys struggled yesterday, but may do good today.


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations to Mike Defibaugh for the N W T win. A central Ohio boy who has worked his tail off for years fishing our club tournaments and a few ntc and mwc events. Your hard work and dedication has paid off!


----------

